

Missed opportunity: Penny Arcade's Robert Khoo reviews Your business plan - vitovito

Penny Arcade is one of the oldest and largest webcomics.  Years ago, they were on-and-off destitute, lost the rights to their own comic, and other sorts of disasters.<p>Robert Khoo single-handedly turned them into the empire they are today, with multiple IPs, games, conferences, charities and more.  Details in this Wired article, halfway down, starting at "Back at the office":<p>http://www.wired.com/gaming/virtualworlds/magazine/15-09/mf_pennyarcade?currentPage=all<p>One of the rewards in their Kickstarter is that Robert Khoo does a comprehensive review of your business plan, for a backing at the $2500 level.  This is ridiculously cheap for the time and experience of someone like Khoo.<p>http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/pennyarcade/penny-arcade-sells-out<p>There's five hours left to back it as of this post.
======
vitovito
And clickable:

[http://www.wired.com/gaming/virtualworlds/magazine/15-09/mf_...](http://www.wired.com/gaming/virtualworlds/magazine/15-09/mf_pennyarcade?currentPage=all)

[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/pennyarcade/penny-
arcade...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/pennyarcade/penny-arcade-sells-
out)

